# Advice Needed Re Remapping / Chipping Of Hymer Mh



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At lunch today I was talking toanother MH user who has a Hymer about remapping the engine. We had that done on our Swift and it has made a considerable difference with smoother engine, more power and better fuel consumption.

BUT I know nothing about Hymers - he told me it is based on a Ford Transit but nothing else other than that (the vehicle is only 2-3 years old I believe).

Questions that I would love answers to;

1) can the Ford Transit engine be remapped / chipped in the same way?

2) Is this remapping / chipping reversed if the vehicle is serviced in Ford garage?

now the really hard question but you will appreciate why;

3) does anyone have any experience of having this done in France? (Where we live) and where he does too - hence why we were lunching together....... :lol: 

All advice and help gratefully appreciated - I will pass on any details direct to him, thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:
 

> At lunch today I was talking toanother MH user who has a Hymer about remapping the engine. We had that done on our Swift and it has made a considerable difference with smoother engine, more power and better fuel consumption.
> 
> BUT I know nothing about Hymers - he told me it is based on a Ford Transit but nothing else other than that (the vehicle is only 2-3 years old I believe).
> 
> ...


I'll PM you how to contact a Roller Team (on a 2.4 RWD Transit) owner who lives not a million miles from you (near Jonzac) who has had his re-mapped and is very pleased with the results.


----------

